# Hillman's Highway - 5/2/2013



## snowmonster (May 2, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *5/2/2013  *

Resort or Ski Area: *Hillman's Highway, Presidential Range, NH  

*Conditions: *70s in the valley, 40s up to; sunny in the morning, cloudy in the afternoon; minimal wind  *

Trip Report: 

*Finally scratched Hillman's Highway off the list.

The original plan was to ski the Gulf of Slides but after 20 minutes on the trail, something didn't feel right. I decided to listen to the voice in my head and turned around. Word in Pinkham Notch was that Hillman's and Left Gully were in very good shape so I decided to hit Hillman's.

I got to the base of Hillman's later than I wanted. TRT was snow covered more than halfway up. I was able to skin from HoJo's to Hillman's via the top part of the Sherburne. Hillman's had pretty good coverage -- except for the lower part where a brook had opened up right in the middle of the run. I climbed straight up, hugging the Christmas tree. I decided against getting to the ridge since it was getting late and clouds were moving in. I got around three-quarters of the way up and skied down in soft corn snow. The tricky part of the run was the brook that had opened up. To skiers right, the snow path was less than a ski length. Skiers' left was a little wider but covered in blue ice. I decided to hit the ice instead.

I headed up again. The bottom of Dodge's Drop still had good coverage so I hit that before calling it a day. There is a short portage over some rocks to get from Hillman's to the Sherburne.

The Sherburne is still skiable for about a third of the way down. However, there were numerous portages and, nearing the end, it was just thin ribbons of snow which barely concealed rocks. My guess is that they'll probably have to close the Sherb by the weekend.

Looking into Tux, it looks like there's a lot of good snow in there. Go for it!

Hillman's Highway from Hojo's


On the way up


Looking down


A river runs through it


Top of the Sherb


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2013)

Another view of the climb


Mid-run


Ice bulges on Dodge's


Looking into Tux


End of the line on the Sherb


----------



## thetrailboss (May 3, 2013)

You, my friend, are a true alpinezone hero. 

And you hear voices in your head as well?


----------



## skiadikt (May 3, 2013)

great stuff. great pics.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 3, 2013)

Looks toasted ,I will stick to closed ski areas and smooth corn


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2013)

Way to get at it, SM!


----------



## Cornhead (May 3, 2013)

I will truly miss your TR's, good luck with your new life on the other side of the World!


----------



## snowmonster (May 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> And you hear voices in your head as well?


Yeah. Last time I listened to that voice, I built a baseball park in the middle of a cornfield.


skiadikt said:


> great stuff. great pics.





marcski said:


> Way to get at it, SM!





Cornhead said:


> I will truly miss your TR's, good luck with your new life on the other side of the World!



Thanks, guys! It's been a pleasure.


----------



## Abubob (May 3, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I will truly miss your TR's, good luck with your new life on the other side of the World!



I took a double take on this one and had to go back to April 8 to see you "announcement". I wish you all the best on whatever it is you're doing. I've read many of your reports thinking "I should do this" and I will someday soon. I working my way up to it. Thanks for the invite to ski Big Jay - who knows - maybe we'll still get to do that too ... someday.


----------



## Conrad (May 3, 2013)

Nice pictures, looks like great conditions!


----------



## snowmonster (May 4, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I took a double take on this one and had to go back to April 8 to see you "announcement". I wish you all the best on whatever it is you're doing. I've read many of your reports thinking "I should do this" and I will someday soon. I working my way up to it. Thanks for the invite to ski Big Jay - who knows - maybe we'll still get to do that too ... someday.


Thanks, man. Perhaps, someday we can get to Big Jay. I went with a bunch of AZers and they were great. If you decide to make the trip to Tux this year, let me know. I'm always up for company. Don't worry, I'm a slow hiker. We can always take our time. Sometimes, it's really all about the journey rather than the destination. Make turns for me next year!



Conrad said:


> Nice pictures, looks like great conditions!


See you at the Loaf, man!


----------

